# MEDICAL !! help please.



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I will try to make this tale as short as possible.
My sister has just phoned me, her husband is now beginning to deteriorate quite markedly, tooo long a tale for here and now, and has decided to drive to Haarlem to purchase Decarboxylated Cannabis Oil to try to gain a little relief, buy a little time  
This stuff is illegal in this country I assume, it can be posted to any address in the Netherlands but NOT to the UK.
They live in Newcastle Upon Tyne so Hull-Rotterdam is the way to go however he has never driven abroad before so I am thinking of driving them there in the van.

Questions,
Is this stuff illegal. To be perfectly honest I will bring it back but would just like to be aware.
Does anyone know of a site, Aire, whatever in Haarlem that will be open next week or does anyone have any details of a hotel they are thinking of staying at called the Joops Hotel.

It would probably be better and cheaper for me to take them in the van unless anyone can think of another way.

I would greatly appreciate your advice/comments.

Many thanks,

Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone Please.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A quick google shows this which might be of interest:

http://www.release.org.uk/law/uks-law-medical-cannabis

My Virgin Media site blocker is stopping me from accessing several sites that might be of use or interest.

There is also this:

http://norml-uk.org/2013/10/legality-of-medical-cannabis-uk/

Good luck to your sister and brother in law. I hope they will be able to obtain enough, safely, for medical use. There has been so much evidence of its efficacy in treating several conditions that it seems so unreasonable for it to be banned for such uses. There is work going on to test its use by several pharmaceutical companies but that is going to take time.

I take it they have asked their GP/ specialist about something like Sativex ?

G


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My Stellplatz Fuhrer is many years old, but tells me that the small overnighting site for 10 vans called Lutkemeerweg 149 is open all year round and is about 6miles from Haarlam.

It's co-ords are: 52.363611, 4.772778 (and the address which is reasonably close is given as is 1067 TJ Amsterdam, The Netherlands.)

I've not stayed there, but the two reviews are good (one review is only 6 months old.)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Google "Joops Hotel" - it's there...

I do feel for the situation you are in

BUT

I think you are probably/understandably desperate but also somewhat naive to post this on what is effectively an open forum.

Hopefully Border Force (or whatever they are called today) will have enough on their hands with illegals not to bother you.

BUT

If you are caught bringing illegal "stuff" back into UK, I would anticipate a lot of grief and the possibility of you losing your van (as a minimum)

Think on - before "aiding and abetting"...

If your sister is a friend as well as a relation, she will appreciate your position and will not want you to compromise yourself.

You can't even plead ignorance (which is no excuse) now.

Why not offer to take your BiL away for a few days - to Hull for instance - while she pops over to Holland as a foot passenger?

Just a thought

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples,

Many thanks for the replies, Hurricanesmith, thanks for the site details, Grizzly, they have not heard of Sativex but they will make enquiries tomorrow. 
HarleyDave, just seen your reply, thanks for the comments, I will still risk it though :wink: 

Norman.

Plans are taking form :roll:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't help you but I'd like to wish you well and yes, I would do exactly the same if someone close to me needed it.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel for you and would deffo do the same as you are proposing. BUT i would use the cheapest car, van I could fine because what harley said is right, they could confiscate and auction off your van, use a banger instead just in case, Good luck, but if you do succeed dont tell us on here for gawds sake,Remember LOOSE LIPS SINKS SHIPS :wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

OK, hints taken, topic CLOSED. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Purely looking at the cost, speed and convenience side, are there no Easy Jet or Ryanair flights from Newcastle to the Netherlands and Amsterdam?
I know nothing about the Dutch drugs system but think that in order to obtain what you wish, you have to join a club out there. You should investigate this before leaving I think.

Alan


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Having purchased it you could always mail it.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

pete4x4 said:


> Having purchased it you could always mail it.


UPS from Belgium or Germany? ie not Netherlands


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest that your ferry starts and ends anywhere but Netherland,
As a matter of interest,who told you this stuff would help. Maybe try it first and then bulk buy if it works.
Myself would hire a van, stay at the hotel and do a booze cruise via Calais. May I wish you a safe and successful journey. 


cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just my opinion and I know it is easy to play the brave boy when you are not the one risking it.

But I would think that it would be highly unlikely that you would suffer any more than a sharp slap on the wrist and the goods confiscated if you were discovered for carrying a small amount for personal use.

After all it would only result in a police caution if it were discovered outside of the dock gate.

Dick


----------



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

ok without sticking my neck on the line , why not buy local (not difficult these days) & and far less dangerous than trying to import and then follow some simple guidelines ....
http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/a...e-your-weed-for-the-full-psychoactive-effect/


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

FFS - will you all listen to yourselves...?

OK it's an emotional plea from the OP - but, we are talking (as I see it) about helping/advising someone to break the law here.

Are you all sure you want to be involved?

Where's Mr Plodd when you need him???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JonCris (Aug 30, 2007)

Has the OP's needy friend not consulted their GP as it can be given on prescription


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples,

Many thanks for your advice and suggestions, an update,

Mission accomplished :wink: 

Norman.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant

   

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Norman,

Could you help me out? :wink: 

No seriously you are a very caring guy,well done.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I do hope all is more comfortable for your your brother in law ?

G


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bigtree, certainly, which way did you come in :roll: 

Grizzly, he is making the trip again soon :wink:


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Tucano said:


> ...Grizzly, he is making the trip again soon :wink:


 8O Via the Hook(ed) of Holland perchance? :?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bob44again,
As a lonely soul adrift in an ocean of cancer he will be wearing a life jacket as opposed to being in a lifeboat :'(


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My nephew in Spain has a similar problem and can buy it quite legally there.

Ray.


----------

